# Williams....are suspended.



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

They got handed the 4 game suspension....but their lawyers are going to ask for it to be postponed.

Only time will tell.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

They are filing an injunction in US District Court in the morning to halt the suspensions. This is far from over, the NFL should have to own up for their own blunders in this matter and it will be interesting to see what a federal judge says tomorrow.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Cheaters


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I still think it takes both sides on this matter, if its on the list of banned substances then so be it, and as far as this I didnt know it was in there excuse doesnt cut the mustard anymore, Accountability, all that needs to be said, as a pro football player you are responsible for yourself, or do all of them need baby sitters, I believe they were only taking them for dietary purposes to maintain weight correct. It will be interesting to see what happens, I think if things keep up they are going to change the NFL to N= National, F= Felons, L= League. Boneheads, all of them. My guess is they will be allowed to play the remainder of the year.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

MOB said:


> Cheaters


Of course you would feel that way.....you are a PUKER. uke: uke:

How can anyone be held accountable for what is in a pill when it doesn't list what is in the it?Plus from what I hear......the NFL knew this banned subatance was in there and didn't tell the players.We will find out when it gets in court.Until then I guess only PUKERS are innocent until proven guilty. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

Even a PUKER shouldn't have that brought against them. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

hahaha. the vikings 2 best defensive linemen are gone for the rest of the regular season. i hope it stays that way


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

What is funny one guy in the case against the 6 did not get anything. I wonder how could that be? They all took the stuff how does one guy get nothing while the others get suspended.

I have a feeling that this will get postponed until next year. But you never know when it is in the judges hands. One huge strick against them is the whole plaxico thing. The judge (should be impartcial) could look at this as they need to slow down the idiots in the NFL.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Actually the Vikes will win the division even w/o the Williams's.Look at the competition.....Pukers and Bears. They needed them more tha past 4 games than the next 4.

They should be able to beat Detroit w/o them.Then pass happy Arizona,where Pat won't play much anyway, and the Giants will have wrapped up their divisions and won't have anything to play for.Only Atlanta will be tough.

If the Vikes beat Detroit,they should have all the tie breakers over the Puke and Bears.They probably only need to win 2 of those games.....finish at 9-7 and still win the division. :beer:

So they might be better off sitting out the last 4 games and come back fired up for the play-offs.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I told a Vikes fan a while back that if they beat the Bears the Vikes would win the Division with a 8-8 record as the Packers will not win out and the Bears will split the last four games and the Vikes will beat the Lions regardless of the Williams being in the line up!

The win on Sunday was a turning point for this team as far as confidence. They will grind and grind away at the Lions with AP most likely gaining over 200 yards and Taylor pushing over a 100 himself as he will rip off those 15-20 yard runs on third and short.

Now maybe the distraction this week will be enough to cause some let down and head hanging, but I do not think so. Allen is the key to this defense and he will lift the rest of them up to play at the level needed to beat Detroit and as Ken said most likely AZ as well. I think Allen finishes the season with 19 sacks and 4 will come on Sunday against puppy chow!!!!


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Pat and Kevin are in for Sunday and it looks like the rest of the season, including playoffs. Sounds like no final rulings will come until the after the super bowl, so all the players will more than likely be in for the rest of the season.


----------



## triggerhapp3y (Nov 28, 2008)

allen is AWESOME! and i agree...i think the williams were only taking the banned substances to control their weight. and i hope we win out the rest of the season but if the lions were to get a win this year im said to say but that would probably be minnesota's mistake. look at their history. just my opinion. i love the vikes but man im just used to them choking and being a let down. never the less they are my team.


----------

